# 500 Internal Server Error [during submission upload]



## tacticalsnake (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think I saw any threads about this. But yeah... I just submitted something, and then I was gonna submit another image, and then this keeps happening. It makes me very sad. :<
I've attached a screen cap.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: 500 Internal Server Error*



			
				tacticalsnake said:
			
		

> I don't think I saw any threads about this. But yeah... I just submitted something, and then I was gonna submit another image, and then this keeps happening. It makes me very sad. :<
> I've attached a screen cap.



Thanks for the report, tactialsnake.

Bad timing there...
At a guess you tried submitting right in the midst of a tidy-up the techs were carrying out as part of the migration to the new webserver software. I'll try another upload myself, right now.
Might've noticed things running quicker, but there are a few glitches we're encountering (some of which have been visible from time-to-time).

Should be AOK now, I trust; and would be *very* good to know if the message propagations to users who are watching you are working any better now.

Best wishes,
David.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: 500 Internal Server Error*

Hmm... not looking so good on that just now, but awaiting an update.

d.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: 500 Internal Server Error*

OK... back again.

Upload was out of action for around 45 minutes.

Wasn't just a tidy-up issue but a more general partition space issue. Freed up again just now, so upload should be OK for now, but still discussing re. longer term solutions.

d.


----------



## thecrypto (Nov 23, 2006)

We are all back up again, migrated to a faster service, and you should see pages load much faster from now on.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, not only that, I got a 502 Bad Gateway error and a "Too many connections" error, not while uploading, just from borwsing. Its getting better and better everday.


----------



## grizzlelvr (Dec 7, 2006)

I've gotten the 500 error, 502 gateway error, XML error and page cannot be displayed messages. It doesn't happen here, just on the main site. I can't do anything without something kicking me off. Refreshing helps, but not always. Apparently, I'm not the only one having this problem...


----------



## TehSean (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been encountering this problem since noontime (pacific time).  There seem to be short windows where no problems occur.

I encounter the problem at any step in the upload process, but most often during the final step of image submission. I'd say 8/10 attempts, the error crops up at the final stage.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 9, 2006)

cant upload anything, always get a 502 bad gateway error :/


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Dec 9, 2006)

I have tried uploading the same picture about five times now and I keep getting the 502.  




			
				cesarin said:
			
		

> cant upload anything, always get a 502 bad gateway error :/


----------



## blotch (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't been able to upload anything in a couple days. It isn't imperative I flood the Interwebs with more porn--I just wanted to post simply because I couldn't find any high volume "zomg 500/502 errors!" threads, so I was curious if it was a more localized issue/the Internet is just laughing at me.

Good luck on the issue!

Cheers :]


----------



## Sombralion (Jun 30, 2011)

Old thread, same problem. Everything is working fine, but i can't upload without getting the error 500 message. The message is always on the same place, where i choose the file to upload and press "next". Is this problem just temporary or how can i upload again?
Thanks


----------



## kayfox (Jun 30, 2011)

Out of space on the server.

http://twitter.com/#!/furaffinity/status/86538088809107456

Every fix for every problem is put off until it becomes a crisis.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 30, 2011)

Less than 1% of space is still plent to last a few months, kayfox.
Besides, I'm seeing new uploads this very minute.
Sombra, I'd suggest force-refreshing the page after cleaning up your cookies. Make sure you try to upload just 1 file at a time.

And hole crap necro. Please just make a new thread next time. Locking this.


----------

